# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Cafe Lề đường >  Rèm Roman và rèm cuốn rất dễ  rèm cửa sổ chống nắng  khiến sạch

## vtnn2017a@

Khác nhau giữa rèm cuốn và rèm roman xếp lớp.

Rèm Roman và rèm cuốn rất dễ làm cho sạch. Rèm Roman tuy rất mỏng và nhẹ, nhưng bạn cũng đừng lo âu khi bảo trì nó, bởi loại rèm này thường bền và có tuổi đời khá cao.

*Rèm roman* và rèm cuốn là *  [replacer_a]  hai loại rèm cửa có kiểu dáng gần giống nhau. do đó, khi tuyển chọn rèm cửa trong trang trí nội thất nhiều người thường lầm lẫn giữa hai loại rèm này. Rèm Xinh sẽ đưa ra những điểm giồng và khác nhau giữa hai loại rèm để quý khách hàng phân biệt.

 Rèm roman thường mang cá tính thanh nhã, nhẹ nhàng, bạn có thể lựa chọn nhiều kiểu dáng, màu sắc khác nhau. Chất liệu thường dung để may rèm là vải lanh hoặc lụa. Rèm Roman thường rất dày, do đó, nó có tác dụng cản nắng tốt và rất thích hợp với không gian phòng cần sự im tĩnh, tây riêng. tuy nhiên, vì kiểu dáng đối xứng, rèm Roman cũng đem đến cho không gian phòng của bạn vẻ ngoài mạnh mẽ, cân đối.







 Khác với rèm roman, rèm cuốn mang thời trang đương đại hơn. Cả hai loại rèm đều có tác dụng để ngăn ánh sáng mặt trời chiếu vào phòng và giúp không gian sống của bạn riêng tây hơn. Chúng cũng đều có dây kéo ở kế bên để có thể cuộn lên hay buông xuống một cách tiện lợi. không những thế, điểm khác biệt là rèm Roman không cản nắng hoàn toàn. 1 phần ánh sáng mặt trời vẫn có thể lọt qua lớp vải may rèm và chiếu vào phòng. trái lại, rèm cuốn cản nắng tốt hơn vì nó có kỹ năng kỹ sảo * rèm cửa hà nội 

  ngăn chặn phần lớn ánh sáng.

 Rèm cuốn không chỉ có tác dụng cản nắng, cản sáng cho ngôi nhà bạn nữa mà sẽ là niềm kiêu hãnh cho không gian nhà bạn.Cửa sổ luôn là đôi mắt của tâm hồn của ngôi nhà. Chính thành ra cửa số luôn được gia chủ kỹ càng công phu nhất và trang trí tỉ mỉ nhất. cho nên, sẽ còn gì tốt hơn khi mà chiêc cửa sổ được lắp đặt những chiếc rèm rất hợp lý với những không gian kiến trúc trong nhà.Rèm cuốn là 1 sản phẩm rất linh động. Nó có thể điều chỉnh phủ hết cửa sổ hay kéo lên để không còn vướng bận gì cho cửa sổ. Chính thành ra nó sẽ là lựa cho rất hoàn hảo cho việc trang trí cửa sổ, vách kính chất lượng. Nhưng còn tốt hơn nữa khi những chiếc rèm cuốn được bề ngoài rất phù hợp với màu

 Rèm Roman thường được ưa thích trong phòng ngủ vì nó đem lại sự êm ấm, thì rèm cuốn lại thường được treo trong các văn phòng, hội nghị vì nó đem lại sắc thái hiện đại, rất phù hợp với môi trường kinh doanh hay các văn phòng công sở. bởi thế, để chọn lọc được chiếc rèm như ý, bạn phải cân nhắc kĩ đến bắt mắt bề ngoài của không gian muốn treo nó.

 Rèm Roman và rèm cuốn rất dễ khiến cho sạch. Rèm Roman tuy rất mỏng và nhẹ, nhưng bạn cũng đừng lo âu khi làm mới nó, bởi loại *rèm vải* này thường bền và có tuổi đời khá cao.







 Trên đây là những cách mà Rèm Xinh đưa ra giúp bạn phân biệt được rèm Roman và rèm cuốn để bạn có thể đưa ra được sự tuyển chọn hợp lý với không gian gia đình bạn.

 Rèm roman hay còn gọi là loại *rèm cửa* xếp lớp được thiết kế đơn giản, mang cá tính đương đại. Rèm roman cho phép bạn có thể kéo lên theo từng lớp hoặc buông kín cửa sổ theo nhu cầu ánh sáng. Với Chất liệu bằng vải Rèm roman thuận tiện và phù hợp cho các không gian như; nhà hàng, quán bar, khách sạn, hoặc căn hộ cho gia đình....

 Có tất cả loại rèm khác nhau như rèm vén, rèm roman (hay còn gọi là rèm xếp lớp), rèm cuốn, rèm lá,… Bạn cũng có thể dùng rèm trúc, rèm kim loại nhẹ, rèm bằng nhựa toàn tập hay rèm giấy để trang trí nhà cửa. tuy nhiên, loại rèm rộng rãi vẫn là *rèm vải* vì tính năng dễ giặt tẩy, dễ lắp đặt, màu và kiểu phong phú, hợp với nhiều cá tính nội thất.

*Nguồn: Tổng hợp trên mạng*

----------

